# Drama Queen



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just had a traumatic twenty minutes for all concerned trying to file a tiny bit off Bella's nail that kept catching on the carpet. She screamed, scratched, bit and fought us with every ounce of her little being. I usually take her to the Vets for her nails to be trimmed where they muzzle her up and do the dreaded deed but just thought I'd try myself to get that little bit off, never again I honestly thought she was going to self combust she got herself that worked up. I'm sat here now all guilty that I've traumatised her.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh dear, makes me think I am very lucky here Betty just lets us cut all her nails so does Mollie who being bigger if she fought us could do some damage. Perhaps that's the key we had to teach Mollie to accept it so just assume Betty will be fine so she is.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

awwwwwwwwww poor you and poor bella 
My jack Russell rosie is the same she hates having her nails trimmed - she doesn't have to be muzzled but she does scream the place down 
I was terrified when I took lily at 8 months to have hers trimmed but she was as good as gold - not a murmur from her !! Funny old world isn't it !


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

maj said:


> awwwwwwwwww poor you and poor bella
> My jack Russell rosie is the same she hates having her nails trimmed - she doesn't have to be muzzled but she does scream the place down
> I was terrified when I took lily at 8 months to have hers trimmed but she was as good as gold - not a murmur from her !! Funny old world isn't it !


It sure is, Bella had LP surgery last year and I'm so frightened she will damage her little leg, she jerks it so hard back and forth trying to stop me filing her nail, silly little girl if only she knew that everything I try to do is for her own good.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh i feel your pain! I have been doing the slowly slowly approach with nails (and brushing teeth actually!) ever since i got Hon - and is she good with it? No she hates it, and will go mad as you described! Arghh! 

Dogs are weird!  x


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any trouble with nails so far! (Fingers crossed!) I use a dremel. I try to do a little bit every day, but it ends up being about 3 times a week! They get a small piece of cheese when done! Angel actually waits his turn! 

The key is to make it pleasant for them. Treats aren't always the healthiest way, but, so far I seem to be able to substitute treats for something else, like scratching his back! Lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This makes me happy that Toby likes his "manicures". Lol. I swear he's a girl in a boys body!

Anyhow, I'm sorry it's such a struggle for you and Bella 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

My ruby hates her nails being trimmed!! We have made very slow process over the last few months! We can now cut 1 or sometimes 2 b4 she freaks out!! I'm thinking of taking her 2 an expert as they r getting a bit long  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

How do you all hold your chis when doing nails ? My vet recommends holding them away from your body so they feel a little more worried about the height than the nails problem. It works a treat (takes two to do them though).


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Just had a traumatic twenty minutes for all concerned trying to file a tiny bit off Bella's nail that kept catching on the carpet. She screamed, scratched, bit and fought us with every ounce of her little being. I usually take her to the Vets for her nails to be trimmed where they muzzle her up and do the dreaded deed but just thought I'd try myself to get that little bit off, never again I honestly thought she was going to self combust she got herself that worked up. I'm sat here now all guilty that I've traumatised her.


Ah! I did laugh when I read this! This is Rolo all over again. Buttons just sits and calmly let's me do his nails- ding dang do. Rolo on the other hand is gone in a cloud of dust as soon as he sees anything that remotely resembles nail clippers. He goes absolutely nuts. Last time we had to wrap him in a towel and even my 6ft 3 huge husband couldn't keep hold of him. Anyone would have thought we were trying to saw his legs off. That's the closest he's come to biting me. Even with food bribes (he's a greedy little so and so)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

